# Dually S10?



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw three things today I have never seen in my life. Two Toyota duallys and one Chevy S10 dually. Weird


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I want some of what yer smokin'!

:mrgreen:


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

I must be drinking the same water that huntingbuddy had then, because I saw a VW rabbit GTI pickup truck driving through Bountiful today. It was the craziest thing I have seen for awhile especially since I am a fan of and owned several GTI's and never knew I could get one to haul around my huntin' stuff!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You just publicly admitted that you like and have owned VW's. Say no more.  

Actually, Toyota is coming out with a 1 ton dually diesel soon. Then no one will have a good reason to drive an overpriced, underperforming american vehicle.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You just publicly admitted that you like and have owned VW's. Say no more.
> 
> Actually, Toyota is coming out with a 1 ton dually diesel soon. *Then no one will have a good reason to drive an overpriced*, underperforming american vehicle.


Boy you didn't look at the prices of those Toyota trucks at the hunting show did yah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > You just publicly admitted that you like and have owned VW's. Say no more.
> ...


Or look at the place of the Toyota Tundra factory? For what it is worth, they are as much US made than any other as GM and Ford have many made in Mexico.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

True, but that wouldn't have ruffled any feathers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

True that! Overpriced indeed; it is incredible how ridiculously expensive they are! I remember my grandpa complaining how overpriced they were when the new ones were hitting $20k, he is turning over in his grave now that they have increased 150% since then.


----------

